# Tivo Still Broke After New HDD Fitted



## Scooby Jones (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi 

I bought a broken Tivo off eBay that hangs during power up (almost there....) 

AFter reading the board I came to the conclusion that the HDD was dead and bought a new one from Dabs. I got hold of the image referred to in this forum (thanks) and followed the instructions to put the image onto the HDD. 

I put the new drive in my PC and it STILL hangs in the same place  

Any ideas what I do next? 

Cheers, 

Carl.


----------



## PPJ (Jun 26, 2002)

Scooby Jones said:


> I bought a broken Tivo off eBay that hangs during power up (almost there....)


Exactly the same happened to me. Mine turned out to have a modem fault. The disk was actually OK.

You can test it by disabling the modem test that happens during boot up. There's a thread on it here

The bad news is that, if it is the modem, it's not easily repairable.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

True, but if the poster has broadband, then they can buy a Cachecard


----------



## Scooby Jones (Jul 11, 2002)

I am not actually bothered about a modem.

I am hooking the tivo up to a (sort of) cctv system and want to use it instead of vcr's or dvdr's.

I wont use the listings.

Simply want to tune it into a RF signal and do manual recordings as and when required.

I did a PAUSE during boot and then typed 57 and it now asks to be connected to a phone line for 24 hours, following a sever error warning.

When this has finished, if its not fixed I will try disabling the modem.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Scooby Jones (Jul 11, 2002)

I have followed the instruction from this thread

http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2821347&&#post2821347

And booted using the NIC Install CD, this is what happens.

The CD fires up and the screen says BOOT, I press enter
I am then told to log in as root, which I do

I then type *mkdir /mnt/tivo*
I get the message *mkdir /mnt/tivo : File exists*

I then type *mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/tivo*
I get the message */dev/hda4 : Success*
Then I get the message *Mount : You must specify the filesystem type
*

I guess something is not right but I do not know what.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## PPJ (Jun 26, 2002)

Scooby Jones said:


> I have followed the instruction from this thread
> 
> http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2821347&&#post2821347
> 
> ...


Did you try hda7?


----------



## Scooby Jones (Jul 11, 2002)

Sorry, should have said that - i tried both 4 and 7


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

It does sound like the modem, remove the test modem line from the rc.author boot file thing.

Should be ok after that. I am also on the wirral, and could give you a hand, but it sounds like you know what you are doing, booting from the disk and all that. 

The line you have to remove escapes me now, but has been mentioned on the forum a number of time. Have a search, it will be around.


----------



## Scooby Jones (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks for that!

Believe me - I dont know what I'm doing ;o)

I cant seem to get as far as viewing or editing any lines of code.

I boot the software and type the commands I read on the other thread but nothing happens.

I type mkdir /mnt/tivo
I get the message mkdir /mnt/tivo : File exists

I then type mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/tivo
I get the message /dev/hda4 : Success
Then I get the message Mount : You must specify the filesystem type (have also tried hda7)

Do I need to type something else? Something different.


----------



## starfire (Dec 9, 2001)

Sounds like it doesn't recognise the filesystem type.

Where do you have the TiVo disk physically connected on the PC? Primary master? that should be hda I believe.

You could just try hdb hdc and hdd trying both 4 and 7 for each

eg. hbd4 hdb7 hdc4 etc.

May help you, may not...

I assume this disk works in the TiVo? ie. it gets as far as the hang "almost there"


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Scooby Jones said:


> I then type mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/tivo
> I get the message /dev/hda4 : Success
> Then I get the message Mount : You must specify the filesystem type


This is of no use, but I remember getting this exact message a couple of times, but I can't remember how I solved it  

Are you using the correct CD? ie the LBA48 one for larger disk sizes.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

You might have to boot up in byte-swapped mode. I think that it might vary by CD used and, possibly, whether the drive is on the Primary Master or not.


----------



## Scooby Jones (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks Guys

I will be back at home tomorrow and will try the above, will keep you posted


----------



## Scooby Jones (Jul 11, 2002)

ARRRGGGHHHH!!!

I have tried both bytewap mode and non byteswap.

I have also tried option 4 and 7 on hda, hdb, hdc and hdd.

If I use something other that hda it says something about not being vaild so I feel I must use hda, although something is not right with the mount command I am typing.

The drives (both of them - the one that came with it and the new one I have created from the image) both boot up in the tivo and get to the "almost there" bit, then it just hangs.

The image I am using is the NIC CD one.

Any more ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PPJ (Jun 26, 2002)

Maybe the disk image restore didn't work (in which case the whole modem-fault idea is a complete red herring).

What command did you use to restore the image? Were there any error messages during this?

It might be worth trying this stage again.


----------



## Wonder_lander (Jan 13, 2003)

OK can you tell us how you have the drives hooked up? 

I remember when i was doing something with mine that having the dive on Primary Master didn't work, have you tried putting it onto the secondry controller?


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Have you paged up through the boot log and checked that the correct drive size has been recognised? The BIOS does not need to recognise the drive but, if it does, it can artificially restrict its size. In this case, set the drive slot to 'None' in the BIOS.


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

From what I remember, it gives you the "Mount : You must specify the filesystem type" message when you try to mount a partition that it can't understand, such as NTFS. Are you 100% sure that the partition you are trying to mount is ext3 (linux), and is actually a tivo one... I got it when trying to mount and NTFS partition on the drive where I wanted to store the backup, as linux doesn't understand NTFS by default. It was all fine once I'd figured out I had to use a FAT partition.

Also, as mentioned earlier, the 'hdx' bit wil change depending on which ide interface the drive is plugged into, and if its set to be master or slave:
Primary Master = hda
Primary Slave = hdb
Secondary Master = hdc
Secondary Slave = hdd

It shouldn't matter where you plug it in, so long as you give it the correct letter when trying to mount it.


----------



## Scooby Jones (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks Guys.

I have re-read and re- read the forum and the guide and the problem I was having was that I had not mounted the drives before trying to access them! D'oh!

It turns out the modem was broken as when i renamed the modemtest line to modemtest.old the machine booted perfectly!

At that point I thought I had cracked it, but that leads to my next problem.

I only want to use an RF input (not bothered about listings) as I only really want this Tivo to record a CCTV style input via RF. Of course, to specify RF as your primary input you need to dial up to Tivo to change it during the setup process! D'oh again!

Any bright ideas how I could get around this?

Cheers again!


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

You might be able to get a backup of an 'RF only' image in the special thread?
That wouldn't need to be reconfigured to use the RF input and would bypass the need to do a guided setup - I guess you'd need the same transmitters to be available to get the correct channels though.
You might be able to convince someone to put your drive in their Tivo and run guided set up for your postcode then refit it in your machine?
You could try the professional Tivo upgraders who might help you out for a fee?


----------



## PPJ (Jun 26, 2002)

Slightly off topic, but how was the fault described in the ebay listing?

Was it something along the lines of: "Has been diagnosed with a hard drive fault." ?


----------



## Scooby Jones (Jul 11, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....20015293229&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1

Here is the link, I knew what I was getting into.... Kind of ;o)


----------



## tivo dave (Sep 1, 2006)

Scooby Jones said:


> Thanks Guys.
> 
> I have re-read and re- read the forum and the guide and the problem I was having was that I had not mounted the drives before trying to access them! D'oh!


Hope you don't mind me jumping on here, as I have exactly the same problem . Have restored image correctly to dev/hda , but still doesn;t work in TiVo. So following advice to delete modem file I have tried again & again to mount the HD to no avail in my PC. I get the same error messages you had in initial post.

It is definetely hda, as I can see from boot log.

Using MFSTOOLS CD

I issue the follwing cmd :-

mount /dev/hda4 /mnt .....I get the succes messgae, then you must specify filesystem etc. msg.

If I "cd /mnt" & then do a "ls" I get "c/ d/ e/ tivo/" , but when I cd to tivo, an ls shows nothing 

If I then try to umount /mnt it states nothing is mounted.

Can you let me know the exact cmd you used to Mount your drive please, asthis is driving me nuts 

Cheers Dave


----------



## Scooby Jones (Jul 11, 2002)

Happy to (try to) help

I loaded up MFS tools, had my cd drive as primary master and my tivo large drive as secondary slave, no other devices connected.

I chose the standard boot option from MFS Tools, then I swapped the CD for the Tivo.bak one I got thru the forum.

So now I have the tivo.bak in my CD Drive - I typed

mkdir /mnt/dos
mount /dev /hda /mnt/dos

then

mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdd

that then set the drive up.

To disable the modem I typed

mkdir /mnt/tivo
mount /dev/dhh4 /mnt/tivo
cd /mnt/tivo/tvbin

ls (to check for the existence of the modem test line)

then
mv modemtest modemtest.old

halt

and it worked!

Good luck.


----------



## tivo dave (Sep 1, 2006)

Scooby Jones said:


> mount /dev/dhh4 /mnt/tivo
> .


Is that correct , dhh4 ?

Thanks for your help. I had got to restore OK, but just couldn't get to mount drive. Have started afresh, ...reloading now. Fingers crossed


----------



## tivo dave (Sep 1, 2006)

Assumed you mistyped hdd4  

OK, restore worked ok, stating 127hrs 

When I get to "mount /dev/hdd4 /mnt/tivo" I get same as you started with , ..."Success" message followed by "you must specify filesytem type etc"

cd to /mnt/tivo & find nothing from ls 

Do I need to format drive before starting all this ? If so how please ? I was assuming because the restore worked the drive must be OK (taken from Windows XP PC )


----------



## tivo dave (Sep 1, 2006)

mfstool info /dev.hdd is showing 4 partitions : 

hdd10 512MiB
Hdd11 37204MiB
Hdd12 0MiB
hdd13 76236MiB

Treid mounting to all the above to same conclusion. Also tried a "DF" after each mount, but not showing hdd mounted. 

Please note my Linux skills are minimal , so I may be on wrong track


----------



## tivo dave (Sep 1, 2006)

Can I ask what is the difference from what you were typing in "post #9" , to your last post please ? From what I can see you were getting same errors as me now, but then somehow it all changes , but cmds look the same ?


----------



## Scooby Jones (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi

I was missing the 

mkdir /mnt/dos
mount /dev /hda /mnt/dos

Bits the other night (in post 9)

I am no expert but I think these lines tell the software the correct path to the tivo.bak file on the CD?

After that everything went OK - without them I was snookered.

Where exactly are you stuck?

Do you have the tivo.bak image burnt onto a cd?
Do you have MFS Tools V2?

I would advise to disconnect all other HDD from your set up before starting (I used a really OLD pc with no hdd in it)


----------



## tivo dave (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks.

Yep I'm fine with everything up to & including restore. I have the tivo.bak CD, MFStools 2 etc.

My problem is purely accesing the data on the disk after the restore, to allow me to delete the modem bin. I just can't seem to get the drive to mount, for me to access the data  It's a PC with only the DVD drive & Tivo HD, connected as per your setup.


----------



## Scooby Jones (Jul 11, 2002)

I did this and it worked?

http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2821347&&#post2821347


----------



## tivo dave (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks, but my problem is just mounting the darn thing  

Think I need to go off & search fro advice on formatting drive, as I can only guess that is what is stopping the drive being mounted correctly.

Thanks for all your help so far btw


----------



## Scooby Jones (Jul 11, 2002)

My drive didnt need formatting?

I put a brand new out of the box drive in and did the above. When I didnt think it had worked I put it in again and did the above (didnt need to un-do what I had done) and it worked.

Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Scooby Jones said:


> I only want to use an RF input (not bothered about listings) as I only really want this Tivo to record a CCTV style input via RF. Of course, to specify RF as your primary input you need to dial up to Tivo to change it during the setup process! D'oh again!
> 
> Any bright ideas how I could get around this?


You could get a network card and do the setup via the internet or, assuming you have another TiVo (which the "this TiVo" in your post implies), put this drive in that, do the GS for RF only, then swap the drive back.


----------



## Scooby Jones (Jul 11, 2002)

Thats what I'm going to do Blind Melon. Thanks for the idea


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Lemon. It's Blind LEMON - I do not associate with non citrus varieties. 

(waits for smart-ass to chime in with the information that a melon is in fact a vairiety of citrus fruit...)


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Nah, you're ok. It's a curcubit, so it's only a fancy cucumber.


----------



## Scooby Jones (Jul 11, 2002)

Sorry )

There is a band called Blind Melon, I misread and obviously thought of that.

You can call me Scrappy if you want.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

I used to think it was Blindle Mon; a male descendent of the Blindle family.


----------



## tivo dave (Sep 1, 2006)

Fixed my problems here :- http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4342776


----------

